# Brazilian Cherry?



## northwet smoker (Jul 1, 2008)

Just curious if anyone has or knows of anyone thats used this for smoking. Was thinking about trying some small scraps left over from a flooring project. This is raw/pre-finished wood. Thanks.

Dave


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 1, 2008)

I've  never tried Brazilian cherry wood, bet it's pretty.

If it's treated or prefinished... I wouldn't use it for smoking.


----------



## desertlites (Jul 1, 2008)

just added cabinets to a very large house with that wood being there floors-has another name starts with a H-and from what I have learned it's a very oily wood-might be good to do a search in google?


----------



## bbq bubba (Jul 1, 2008)

Problem with flooring is it is TOO dry, usually just ignites rather than smoking,

And NO, soaking doesn't help!!


----------



## geek with fire (Jul 1, 2008)

If memory serves, from some hardwood flooring work with the way back machine, brazillian cherry is kind of an oily wood; which gives it the deep red color.  I'll wonder if the oils would leave a residue.

Pre-burn some and stick your nose over it and see what you think.


----------



## capt dan (Jul 1, 2008)

Brazilian cherry is an oily wood. I use it  quite often for  floors and stairways. Its  gorgeous, hard and oily.

Eipea(sp*) and  Jara are like woods, Very hard, oily and naturally preserved. They are all from south american rain forests.

I would not recommend any of them for cooking under food. Now for picnic tables and  decking, can't beat it. Heavy as hell though. The jara and epea is  too  hard to even  air nail, have to drill and screw(stainless steel screws).


----------



## northwet smoker (Jul 1, 2008)

Well that's all I needed to hear. Thanks for the replies everyone. You just saved an un-suspecting piece of meat from some bad smoke. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Dave


----------

